# Itunes erkennt Iphone nicht mehr



## Shibi (5. April 2010)

Moin,

Mein Iphone wird von meinem Itunes nicht mehr erkannt. Wenn ich es anschließe hängt Itunes für 1-2 Minuten, danach geht es entweder wieder oder stürtzt ab. Wenn ich während des "hängens" von Itunes das Iphone wieder abstecke läuft es sofort wieder.
Wenn es nicht abstürtzt wird das Iphone aber trotzdem nicht angezeigt.
Im Windows Explorer wird es angezeigt und ich kann auch drauf zugreifen.

Es handelt sich um ein Iphone 3GS und ich verwende Windows 7 64 Bit.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Es ist dringend, ich bräuchte bis heute 16 Uhr eine Lösung, da ich dann für 2 Wochen wegfahre und ich wollte mir noch neue Filme raufspielen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

was hast du denn für ne Firmware drauf? ist es gejailbreakt oder unlocked etc?

MfG


----------



## Pravasi (5. April 2010)

Andere Geäte funktionieren Am PC?
Evtl anderen iPod/Phone anschliessen und checken ob diese laufen
iPhone an einen anderen PC anschliessen und checken ob es dort läuft

Erst mal wichtig rauszufinden,ob es dein iTunes ist(hatte ich letzte Woche) oder das iPhone


----------



## Shibi (5. April 2010)

Es ist weder gejailbreaked noch unlocked. Welche Firmware ich habe weiss ich nicht, müsste aber eine relativ aktuelle sein.

Ich hab leider keinen anderen Ipod hier.

Werde jetzt einfach mal Itunes neu installieren und schauen ob es dann läuft.

Edit: Itunes habe ich neu installiert, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass die Mediathek usw. alles erhalten geblieben ist. Kann es sein, dass es nicht vollständig neu installiert wurde sondern die Einstellungen usw. beim Deinstallieren erhalten geblieben sind?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## schrubby67 (5. April 2010)

Versuche mal einen anderen USB Port
ggf. mal das machen
Needful Things: iTunes erkennt nicht iPhone / iPod Touch remote


----------

